# Help with identifying piece



## CharlesBronsen (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello, would anyone happen to know what this piece is called thats being played in the video? I've looked all over, but can't seem to get it. I know it's a small part and probably hard to make out, but maybe not. Thank you very much.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

you´ll find something very similar in Robert Schumann´s "Davidsbündlertänze" for piano, but apparently it doesn´t come from that work, or from his "Symphonic Etudes" either. Schumann or another composer from that era is a reasonable guess perhaps. The clip is indeed short and the sound indeed poor ... .


----------



## CharlesBronsen (Sep 26, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Hi,
> 
> you´ll find something very similar in Robert Schumann´s "Davidsbündlertänze" for piano, but apparently it doesn´t come from that work, or from his "Symphonic Etudes" either. Schumann or another composer from that era is a reasonable guess perhaps. The clip is indeed short and the sound indeed poor ... .


Thank you for your response. I do remember reading something that day when this was recorded. I might be wrong but it may have been called "My Love" or something of that nature. Are there any compositions that you know of with that name? Maybe by some Russian composer possibly? I could be completely off though.


----------



## CharlesBronsen (Sep 26, 2011)

Still nothing huh?


----------



## UberB (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, I can tell you that that section of the piece is in G minor.


----------

